# CPU Kühler für Skylake I7-6700K



## wolf_523 (5. August 2015)

*CPU Kühler für Skylake I7-6700K*

Hat sich schon jemand Gedanken gemacht über einen CPU-Kühler für den I7-6700K?
Mein Gehäuse will ich behalten (Phanteks Enthoo Pro), Platz ist also vorhanden.
Würde gerne demnächst bestellen ☺

Gruß,
Wolf_523


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. August 2015)

*AW: CPU Kühler für Skylake I7-6700K*

Suche einfach nach den unzähligen Threads zum 4790K aus der Vergangenheit. Da die Kühler zum neuen Sockel kompatibel sind hat sich absolut nichts an den Empfehlungen geändert. Höchstwahrscheinlich kannste deinen Himalaya 2 einfach weiter verwenden.


----------



## wolf_523 (5. August 2015)

*AW: CPU Kühler für Skylake I7-6700K*

Danke, guter Hinweis.
Der Himalaya 2 soll aber auf dem I5 verbleiben.


----------



## manimani89 (5. August 2015)

*AW: CPU Kühler für Skylake I7-6700K*

der wechsel wird sich aber nicht auszahlen wenns ums zocken geht wenn dein i5 3570k schon übertaktet ist


----------



## Uchebuike (6. August 2015)

*AW: CPU Kühler für Skylake I7-6700K*



manimani89 schrieb:


> der wechsel wird sich aber nicht auszahlen wenns ums zocken geht wenn dein i5 3570k schon übertaktet ist




Wenn der derzeitige Kühler auf dem 3570k bleiben soll, nehme ich an dass der in irgendeiner Weise weiterverwendet wird und er deshalb einen neuen Rechner möchte.


----------



## wolf_523 (6. August 2015)

*AW: CPU Kühler für Skylake I7-6700K*

Richtig, der I5 geht komplett in einen anderen Rechner - auch wenn er da im "Schongang" fährt .


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (6. August 2015)

*AW: CPU Kühler für Skylake I7-6700K*

Produktvergleich Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. A (100700721), Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B (100700726), Noctua NH-D14, Thermaltake Water 3.0 Ultimate | Geizhals Deutschland


----------

